# Nissan 350 Z Track Review



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.carbc.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=2


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I agree with the critic in some points. I don't know if it'll surpass the original Z's, but it will compete with the other cars, because of the price and such.


----------

